# First Season Ender



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I remember my first beer.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I remember my first beer.


Horseshit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, yes it was horse shit. Busch is not a good beer.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, you Americans, why don't you go back to strip malls und drink your Zimas and Smirnoff Ices!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I remember my first beer after dislocatin my shoulder!!!!!

It was about 5 mins after the Doc had told me to avoid alcohol for a couple a days!!!!!

* It definitely wasn't horse shit either!!!!! I've never tried Busch!!!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice to see you followed suit and left the dirty jerz for the winter. No riding there... Although I do think you made a wayyyyy better move than I did... I wound up in New Hampshire lol. Hope you heal up man!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This was in 2004 or 2005.
The first jump I did, I had a hockey helmet with goalie shield on.
This is my second jump.

That's what I looked like at the beginning of the day.
https://vimeo.com/

Now later that day


----------

